# Dorel buying Cervelo?



## timetrial40k (May 25, 2007)

Has anyone else heard the "rumor" the the parent company of Schwinn Cannondale, GT and mongoose is looking at buying Cervelo? Dorel is a Canadian company and looking to gain market share. I have a friend who worked had worked at the Madison, WI office who just moved away and he said that its something they've been working on.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

timetrial40k said:


> Has anyone else heard the "rumor" the the parent company of Schwinn Cannondale, GT and mongoose is looking at buying Cervelo? Dorel is a Canadian company and looking to gain market share. I have a friend who worked had worked at the Madison, WI office who just moved away and he said that its something they've been working on.


Is this a rumor you heard or read? If the latter can you please post a link? If the former can you tell us your source?
Thanks?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Dorel just bought Cannondale a month or two ago. If they buy Cervelo too, that would be insane, but I wouldn't doubt it. If it turns out to be true, hopefully they will keep Cannondale and Cervelo pretty close to what they are right now (i.e., not the type sold in Target, Wal-Mart, Performance Bikes, etc).


----------



## jtcastillo (Oct 26, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> Dorel just bought Cannondale a month or two ago. If they buy Cervelo too, that would be insane, but I wouldn't doubt it. If it turns out to be true, hopefully they will keep Cannondale and Cervelo pretty close to what they are right now (i.e., not the type sold in Target, Wal-Mart, Performance Bikes, etc).


Can you imagine walking into Walmart and seeing a Cervelo on the shelves? THAT WOULD BE INSANE!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, it is nuts enough thinking about a Cannondale being on the shelves. I went to Wal-Mart yesterday for a Mobil1 oil filter and happened to walk by the bike section. All Schwinns and GT's. Hopefully, there will never be a Cannondale or Cervelo there.


----------

